# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  15 июля, ТРУМЕН, GANGSTER PARTY: ELECTRO SWING СLUB

## Felixkubin

ELECTRO SWING CLUB UKRAINE Представляет:
15 июня, 21.30
GANGSTER PARTY
Вечеринка в стиле 30-х!

Прошло уже больше месяца, с момента проведения нашей первой вечеринки в Одессе. и вот по многочисленным просьбам мы повторяем!
Давайте сделаем эти вечеринки доброй традицией!

Еще больше ELECTRO SWINGA!
Чикаго 30-х годов это времена жестоких мафиозных разборок, времена сухого закона и борьбы с ним, времена кабаре и казино. Романтика этого времени захватывает дух и завораживает воображение и по сей день, В каждом из нас есть немного от гангстера, и если вы хотите побывать в том мире, где правят пистолеты и деньги, где течет рекой виски, а вокруг красивые девушки - 15 июля, клуб ТРУ МЕН

Вход - 30 грн.
А тем кто постарается и выдержит дресс-код - вход будет свободным!
Дресс-код вечеринки: Дамы в вечерних платьях, боа, господа в костюмах. (те кто был, уже знают, а вновь прибывшим мы рекомендуем смотреть альбом с прошлой вечеринки)

А вот что пишут про електро свинг московские товарищи:

Сначала был джаз. Потом, в начале 1930-х, появился свинг, который стал самой актуальной музыкой танцполов по обе стороны Атлантики на полтора десятилетия. Бенни Гудмэн, Кэб Калловей, Чик Уэбб... Костюмы, ботинки, сигары, шляпки - в общем, если вы смотрели, к примеру, Cotton Club, то понимаете, о чем мы.

Но это только начало запутанной истории свинга. Вскоре после появления этой музыки в Штатах она получила неожиданное развитие во Франции в виде так называемого "цыганского джаза" или "джаз-мануш", отцом которого стал французский цыган Джанго Райнхардт.

Классический (американский) свинг был вскоре задвинут на архивные полки, пока в тех же Штатах в начале 1990-х вдруг не появилось сразу несколько команд, игравших так называемый неосвинг (он же swing revival): Big Bad Voodoo Daddy, Cherry Poppin' Daddies, The Brian Setzer Orchestra, Squirrel Nut Zippers - вот герои этого веселого десятилетия.

А уже в 2000-е свинг вдруг выскочил на электронной сцене под названием ню-джаз или электросвинг. В нем много и старого свинга, и мануша, и миллиона других вещей. По большому счету это обычно сэмплы и очень заразительный бит (Parov Stelar, Gramophonedzie и т.д.), но есть и оригинальные электронно-акустические проекты вроде Caravan Palace и Tape Five.

Итак, 15 июля, клуб ТРУМЕН.

----------

